# Lobster, scallops and more



## jcam222 (May 9, 2021)

No grilling in the Ohio monsoon today. Indoor cooking it was for a Mothers Day meal for my wife. Salad - Spring greens ,basil, heirloom tomato, arugula micro greens and burrata cheese. Dressed up with a little lemon zest and sugar free balsamic vinaigrette. Entree - Sous vide butter poached lobster and scallops on shirataki noodles with a lemon and shallot cream sauce with fresh torn basil. Scallops are plated on crispy bacon squares. All keto and very tasty. I’m in love with the sauce. Will definitely make it again. Happy to share the sauce if anyone is interested.


----------



## 912smoker (May 9, 2021)

Beautiful meal and I'm she had a great day !


----------



## sawhorseray (May 9, 2021)

As beautiful a plate as I've ever seen in my time on the planet, another work of culinary art! RAY


----------



## zippy12 (May 9, 2021)

Jazy man!  nice


----------



## flatbroke (May 9, 2021)

Looks pretty darn Fancy. The last plate presentation is superb


----------



## pineywoods (May 9, 2021)

Looks great Jeff I would like the recipe for the sauce if you don't mind. we had lobster last night but boring me just steamed them and served with drawn butter lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 9, 2021)

Looks delicious and a great looking plate! 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (May 10, 2021)

Damn fine looking meal Jeff! Big like! Since I worked last night. I picked up Chinese on the way home for dinner for mothers day.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 10, 2021)

Jeff, that all looks fantastic and a very nice way to honor your wife. *BIG LIKE *

That  lemon and shallot cream sauce sounds a lot like a lemon beurre blanc that I sometimes make for fish dishes.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 10, 2021)

Very nicely done to honor the lady of the house. An excellent choice for a fine meal.

Warren


----------



## xray (May 10, 2021)

A very magnificent looking meal Jeff! From start to finish everything looks perfect!

I’ve had burrata with toasted bread before but never with a salad. I’m gonna have to try that this summer.


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Looks great Jeff I would like the recipe for the sauce if you don't mind. we had lobster last night but boring me just steamed them and served with drawn butter lol


I will get it typed up tonight. We really enjoyed it.


----------



## chopsaw (May 10, 2021)

Nice work . Looks fantastic .


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 10, 2021)

Thanks for the like jcam it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2021)

Looks Fantastic, Jeff !!
I love Lobster Tail & Scallops!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2021)

Awesome Jeff!
That is truly a work of art!
Al


----------



## civilsmoker (May 10, 2021)

Dang man! I'll take two servings please!  Very nice!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 10, 2021)

Ill give that dish a giant WHOOOO! Everything looks amazing Jeff. Hope the ole lady enjoyed it and had a great mothers day!


----------



## Fueling Around (May 10, 2021)

Great meal Jeff.
My wife was happy I grilled pork tenderloin skewers.  I'm not showing her what it should be....


----------



## disco (May 10, 2021)

Definitely food art! Big like!


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Looks great Jeff I would like the recipe for the sauce if you don't mind. we had lobster last night but boring me just steamed them and served with drawn butter lol


Typing this up on phone so the format won’t be great but should work. Sauté  1 large minced shallot (1/3-1/2 cup) , 3 cloves minced garlic in 1 1/2 T olive oil until starting to caramelize. Add 1 1/2 cups heavy cream and bring to a simmer, once simmering add 3 T salted butter , zest of 1 1/2 lemons (zest 2 and use some for plating), 1/2 grated Parmesan , 1/4 t each of salt and white pepper. Simmer to thicken. Optionally now you can add 1-2 oz cream cheese to thicken. I do this but note if you refrigerate sauce it will get pretty firm. It is fine though after you reheat. When you mix with pasta you can add in some fresh torn basil if you like. This sauce is really nice for pasta with seafood.


----------



## pineywoods (May 10, 2021)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Thanks Jeff


Anytime!


----------



## sandyut (May 11, 2021)

that is a work of art!


----------

